# my new foal



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

she was born the 24th of June. She is a liver chestnut tobiano. She is out of IMA Sensational Storm and Susie Q. She will be up for sale soon

IMA Sensational Sarah 











Sire: IMA Sensational Storm










Dam: Susie Q


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

So cute! I love her markings! And her sire is very pretty too!

I wouldn't call her liver chestnut though - looks plain old chestnut to me?
Just curious, have you had any of them tested for frame?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, what a cutie. She's adorable.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Awww! She looks like a SWEETY!!
Her Dam, and Sire are beauties!

-Bobbi


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

beautiful mum + stunning father= Excellent looking foal
and thats exactly what happened here


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

beautiful mum + stunning father= Excellent looking foal
and thats exactly what happened here


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks, She is a sweet heart she loves people and is really funny in the feild.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

CUTIE CUTIE CUTIE :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

very cute foal, how many hands will she mature too?


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

She sure is a cutie!! I was wondering as well: how tall will she be?


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

She will proboly mature to 10.0 to 10.3hh or taller. She is still up for sale.


----------

